# What should you do to prepare for winter in an Illinois climate?



## 5chickens (Oct 30, 2014)

I had my 5 chickens for less than a year. My chickens never had a winter.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Well ventilated coop that moves the hot, moist air out over the birds, with no drafts in the walls that can blow on the birds. Birds handle the cold very well, but the dampness in conjunction with the cold will cause frostbite, and the drafts blowing on them will constantly part their feathers and as such let body heat escape. 
If you have a draft free coop with good ventilation, a nice dry bedding, and a wide flat roost, your birds will be fine.


----------



## 5chickens (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.

I hope it works


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Works well for me. I've never had a bird go down due to cold. I live on the east coast of Canada right next to the ocean, if it's one thing I experience it's cold and damp lol! Frostbite weather I calls it.


----------



## 5chickens (Oct 30, 2014)

My chickens loved eating the snow. I took them in the house a lot of times, because it was -30 degrees ( Fahrenheit)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The thing to watch for, is taking them in to a house when the temps are really low. You're asking them to go from low temps to what us humans need to stay warm. That kind of seesawing back and forth can be hard on them. 

About like its been here for me. 21 yesterday morning but 70 today then we'll go back to the cold again. Its so uncomfortable.


----------

